# favourite restaurants in Dubai



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I am looking at trying some new restaurants. I am a huge fan of Teatro, Buddha Bar and Karma Kafe and went to Pierchic last week and thought it was amazing.
I however am not too fussed on the huge array of steak houses here, although delicious, I find paying 200-300dhs for a small steak a little ridiculous especially as i could probably cook it equally as well at home. 
Any suggestions on somewhere that isn't standard meat and potatoes or italian.
I like all kinds of foods and am looking for something really special/delish
Any recommendations of mexicans would also be great as my boyfriend is a huge fan and the ones we have been to haven't been great.
Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Verre (Gordon Ramsey's place) in Hilton Creek
Rivington Grill (British, Souk al Bahar)
Loca (Mexican - casual/bar Dubai Marine Resort on Beach Road, Jumeirah 1)
Pachanga (Mexican, Hilton Jumeirah)
Pisces (seafood, The Madinat)
Okku (Japanese, Monarch Hotel)
Ruth's Chris steakhouse (Monarch Hotel - pricey but best steaks in town)

Want more? 
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Zheng Hei's
Ravis


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Zheng Hei's
> Ravis


Sadly, Zheng He's has never been as good since Sam left. 

Rebeccatess - Ravi's, in case you haven't heard of it, is a very basic Pakistani place in Satwa. Very cheap and cheerful and a bit of a legend. It's 'special' in its own way, but perhaps not one for a special event. 
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Verre (Gordon Ramsey's place) in Hilton Creek
> Rivington Grill (British, Souk al Bahar)
> Loca (Mexican - casual/bar Dubai Marine Resort on Beach Road, Jumeirah 1)
> Pachanga (Mexican, Hilton Jumeirah)
> ...


I've always found Rivington Grill to be over-priced for what you get.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

La Parrilla in Jumeira Beach hotel, best steak house in Dubai, cant really judge it until you try


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> I've always found Rivington Grill to be over-priced for what you get.


I beg to differ and their lunch deal is good value. I may be slightly biased though, as I had a wedding lunch on their terrace. 
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I beg to differ and their lunch deal is good value. I may be slightly biased though, as I had a wedding lunch on their terrace.
> -


I've only ever been a couple of times, maybe I was just expecting more but when they were charging 150 AED for roast beef I won't exactly rush back.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I'm going to second Ruth's Chris as having the best steak in Dubai. Mmmm... butter...
(Yes, I've been to La Parrilla)
And Ravi is one of my favorite restaurants on EARTH! The butter chicken is off the charts. So is the Mutton Masala.
Ronda Locatelli has really good pizza. But I hear Bussola at Westin Mina Seyahi has the best pizza in town. (We're talking classy pizza here - not Pizza Hut) Just check to make sure the upstairs of Bussola is open becuase that's where you get the pizza. It was closed when I went during the summer.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

JW's Steakhouse......best steaks I've ever had! 
I'm not a big fan of Pierchic - went there three times and the last time I went there, the staff was exceptionally rude, never been back there again!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> I'm going to second Ruth's Chris as having the best steak in Dubai. Mmmm... butter...
> (Yes, I've been to La Parrilla)
> And Ravi is one of my favorite restaurants on EARTH! The butter chicken is off the charts. So is the Mutton Masala.
> Ronda Locatelli has really good pizza. But I hear Bussola at Westin Mina Seyahi has the best pizza in town. (We're talking classy pizza here - not Pizza Hut) Just check to make sure the upstairs of Bussola is open becuase that's where you get the pizza. It was closed when I went during the summer.


I like the pizzas in Apres at MOE, so thin and crispy!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

for pizza's try the UNO Chicago Grill, i saw one at DCC


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> I'm going to second Ruth's Chris as having the best steak in Dubai. Mmmm... butter...
> (Yes, I've been to La Parrilla)
> And Ravi is one of my favorite restaurants on EARTH! The butter chicken is off the charts. So is the Mutton Masala.
> Ronda Locatelli has really good pizza. But I hear Bussola at Westin Mina Seyahi has the best pizza in town. (We're talking classy pizza here - not Pizza Hut) Just check to make sure the upstairs of Bussola is open becuase that's where you get the pizza. It was closed when I went during the summer.


Bussola has just re-opended for the winter. It closes every summer for a number of months as it is open air. Their pizza aren't bad, but Pizza Express are definitely the best around.

Pamela - I agree about Pierchic. Over-rated and over-priced for barely adequate food.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

UNO's @ the Dubai Mall ain't so bad ... its very close to the the original  They were running a buy one take one special at one point ... so not a bad deal whatsoever... The Works or Cheeseburger Pizza ...

I find it that the Pizza Company @ JBR / Satwa aint so bad ... I have heard lotsa good things about Pizza Express, have yet to have the pleasure though.

Ruth Chris' definately worth a visit ... the ones from back home occassionally carried Kobe rib-eyes ... I'm not sure if they do have Kobe beef here though ... 

For AUTHENTIC Japanese places ... there's Kisaku @ Deira ... its as authentic as it gets ... Japanese chefs AND Japanese servers ... Japanese servers ... now that speaks alot.

For your "moms and pops" authentic Japanese ... real Japanese rice ... there's Bentoya @ SZR.

The local Nobu here is better than NYC and LAS according to my tastebuds ... 

Can't beat Saffron @ Atlantis' seafood / sashimi selection @ Friday brunches.

IMHO, There's not really Mex food in the UAE ... its more of Tex/Cali Mex ... and it falls short of that as well ... but before everyone flames me ... that's just my personal HUMBLE opinion ... hhehe

And its very own category there's Taco Bell ... nuff said.

Ruby Tuesday's ... dont bother .. their idea of 2 racks of ribs are two pieces of 3"x1" meat on a 4"x1" bone

I agree with you, most steak houses here would charge an arm and a leg .. not to mention would want your first born in exchange for the dessert.

ALTHOUGH ... there are QUITE a bit of moms and pops that would surprisingly blow your mind ... 

Oh yeah .. there's Mercurry's @ the TDM food court that sells Chicken/Lamb Biryani in a pot with a boatload of meat 

Now, only if I can have pho in Dubai ... anyone? ideas?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The only Vietnamese restaurant that I know of is Hoi An at The Shangri-La. It's high end, not street food, but it's very good. 
-


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

That's the only place that pings back from Google as well ... oh well ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Vietnamese Cuisine Dubai | Hoi An | Shangri-La Hotel Dubai
-


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I've only been to Shang's dimsum and lunch @ the Lobby ... 

Dimsum's halfway decent (and consistent) compared to China Club @ Radisson Deira ... Too bad they don't make mango puddings (Shang).


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

So who is up for a forum meal out?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> So who is up for a forum meal out?


That sounds perfect ... just let me know the time n place and ill be there... LOVE trying out new places  
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> So who is up for a forum meal out?


As long as it's not some time next week, I'm in


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

*Recommended Restaurants*

For those of us who like food if you have any restaurant recommendations I would love to hear them . 

I will start the ball rolling..

Restaurant: 'Little Lamb'
Location: International City - China Cluster (about two blocks to the left of Dragon marts exit if you are facing International city). Opposite a foot spa. 
Cost: We spent 88dhs - the more people the cheaper it will be
Type of restaurant: Chinese Hot Pot 

Absolutely amazing Chinese hot-pot restaurant.. the food is to die for. The hotpot is way too much for 2 people but we spent 88dhs including 2 drinks each (could have comfortably fed 4)  Great way to spend a few hours if you are in dragonmart/international city for any reason..


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

was a similar thread with many replies awhile ago

this one i think

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/60721-favourite-restaurants-dubai.html


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jander13 said:


> was a similar thread with many replies awhile ago
> 
> this one i think
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/60721-favourite-restaurants-dubai.html


thanks for that, I was looking for the same thread to merge them as is essentially the same topic.

anybody has recommendations for The Greens area?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> thanks for that, I was looking for the same thread to merge them as is essentially the same topic.
> 
> anybody has recommendations for The Greens area?


I quite like Wagamama's.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I quite like Wagamama's.


yeah me too but i prefer Chimes over Wagamamas, food is amazing and sooooo cheap!! don't think they will deliver to The Greens but I haven't tried though


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

PF Changs at Mall of Emirates or Mirdiff City Center is great "American" Chinese. The portions are insane, worth just going to look at the desserts!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

PF Chang's in DXB is much much better than from the ones in the US ... probably to compensate for the non-present bar ...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

But I wasn't too impressed by PF Chang's Fried Rice...it looked more like Thai Sticky Rice to me. And I'm a HUGE fan of Pf Chang's! 
We should do a PF Chang's night out!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> yeah me too but i prefer Chimes over Wagamamas, food is amazing and sooooo cheap!! don't think they will deliver to The Greens but I haven't tried though


They definitely deliver to the greens, however I find their delivery a bit hit and miss. I would definitely recommend the royal bakery at the Springs shopping centre near Spinneys. They do deliver and have easily the best mannish (sic) that I have had in Dubai, as well as a range of other arabic fair. Berts in the Greens isn't bad either, but not overly impressive


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Bussola has just re-opended for the winter. It closes every summer for a number of months as it is open air. Their pizza aren't bad, but Pizza Express are definitely the best around.
> 
> Pamela - I agree about Pierchic. Over-rated and over-priced for barely adequate food.


Couldn't disagree more! Bussola Pizzas are easily the equal of Pizza express, which lets face it, suffers compared to england because they can't use pork.
Also went for the set menu lunch at Pierchic last week and was amazed at the quality and presentation of the dishes. My favorite restaurant before this was Pisces, but decided to try Pierchic and between the two it has to go to Pierchic.

Also Verre is the single biggest diassapointment I have had out here. Bland, expensive, awful setting. Only the maitor D and the wine added a touch of class to the proceedings.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Can people mention locations etc for restaurants they mention..  thanks


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Could anybody suggest a nice French place with a tasting menu ...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Bussola, westin hotel near the Marina.
Pierchic, Al Qasr, near the Madinat. 
Pisces Madinat
Verre, Hilton, Dubai near the Creek, Diera


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

:clap2: Thanks so much Bigjimbo!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

grazzie grazzie ..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> They definitely deliver to the greens, however I find their delivery a bit hit and miss. I would definitely recommend the royal bakery at the Springs shopping centre near Spinneys. They do deliver and have easily the best mannish (sic) that I have had in Dubai, as well as a range of other arabic fair. Berts in the Greens isn't bad either, but not overly impressive


thanks for the info Bigjimbo, I was very depressed over the idea of losing Chimes  I've never had any issues with Chimes delivering (actually they were rather fast, 15-20 min max) but this was when I was in Al Barsha which is much closer, let's see how it goes for The Greens. I love their thai currys and the deep fried banana with icecream.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> thanks for the info Bigjimbo, I was very depressed over the idea of losing Chimes  I've never had any issues with Chimes delivering (actually they were rather fast, 15-20 min max) but this was when I was in Al Barsha which is much closer, let's see how it goes for The Greens. I love their thai currys and the deep fried banana with icecream.


Yeah their curries are all good. I like the yellow one with potato in it. Their noodle dishes don't always travel too well. The Pad Thai is a thing of joy though.......


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> thanks for the info Bigjimbo, I was very depressed over the idea of losing Chimes  I've never had any issues with Chimes delivering (actually they were rather fast, 15-20 min max) but this was when I was in Al Barsha which is much closer, let's see how it goes for The Greens. I love their thai currys and the deep fried banana with icecream.


I really like the food from Chimes (few places do nonya food here) but their delivery is not reliable. Last time it took two hours and about 20 telephone calls to an idiot of a delivery driver who wouldn't listen to directions. 

-


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

oooh where is chimes?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> oooh where is chimes?


It is in Barsha 1

.::Chimes Dubai : Far Eastern Cusine ::.

-


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

awesome  thanks !


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Chinese - Sino Chai - Health Care City, Building27. Worst location in the world. Some of the best and healthiest chinese food in the world. I'm from Asia, I travel a lot, and very very picky on my chinese food. I will vouch for them.

Japanese - Nobu Atlantis - I didn't like them the first 2 times I went, Preferring the one in NYC much more (spoiled), but went there this week with some Nobu pro's, We let Tammy (the girl there) order for us. BEST MEAL OF MY LIFE. Didn't get to see the bill, my friend took it...

Buffet - Saffron Atlantis - Best buffet, and best value for me in UAE

Steak - Chris Ruth, Monarch Hotel - I didn't like Chris Ruth in SF/USA, but I love it here in Dubai, Ivana the manager there should take good care of you. 

But best rule of thumb, get the entertainer book and coupons. Best money you'll spend.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Although I havent (nor heard of ) Sino Chai ...

Definately agree with ya on Nobu (yes, NYC is "slightly" better) ... and Saffron ... 

With Ruth's Chris as well ... cant' go wrong with Kobe ribeye ... although I like the one from SF better .... perhaps I'm just a little biased ... 



BostonKong said:


> Chinese - Sino Chai - Health Care City, Building27. Worst location in the world. Some of the best and healthiest chinese food in the world. I'm from Asia, I travel a lot, and very very picky on my chinese food. I will vouch for them.
> 
> Japanese - Nobu Atlantis - I didn't like them the first 2 times I went, Preferring the one in NYC much more (spoiled), but went there this week with some Nobu pro's, We let Tammy (the girl there) order for us. BEST MEAL OF MY L3IFE. Didn't get to see the bill, my friend took it...
> 
> ...


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

If you're into some fried fish, prawns n some Indian curry to go with it try out the small one behind Jumeirah Beach resort near Burj Al Arab. But yeah this place won b suitable for any special events. Though All of us can gather around to grab a bite sometime.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

i had mussels at the Irish Village yesterday afternoon, proper NZ green lipped ones, with great chips and a slice of soda bread in a white wine/cream/melted onion sauce.

Very tasty!


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

Sino Chai may be the best food at the worst location I have ever seen. They take so much care to fly in food from Taiwan fresh every week, make fresh tofu and home made ice cream every day....

food and the hot pot there is fantastic. service can use improvement. 






Saint Ari said:


> Although I havent (nor heard of ) Sino Chai ...
> 
> Definately agree with ya on Nobu (yes, NYC is "slightly" better) ... and Saffron ...
> 
> With Ruth's Chris as well ... cant' go wrong with Kobe ribeye ... although I like the one from SF better .... perhaps I'm just a little biased ...


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Difficult to narrow down, but the places I go to repeatedly for the same cuisine are as follows


Lebanese+Shami region- Mezze House Best Hummous and Fattoush I've tried to boot and superb traditional dishes and Shisha

Iraqi - Samad, Murraqabat, great atmosphere, price and greet you with salad bread and soup and say goodbye with Iraqi tea (similar to Turkish tea).

Iranian - Abshar, Maktoum Road

Japanese - Nobu 

Thai - Lemongrass, by Lamcy Plaza

Burgers - Fatburger 

Casual - More Cafe


----------



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

BostonKong said:


> Sino Chai may be the best food at the worst location I have ever seen. They take so much care to fly in food from Taiwan fresh every week, make fresh tofu and home made ice cream every day....
> 
> food and the hot pot there is fantastic. service can use improvement.


aww..i miss tofu and hot pot...:tongue1:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Jamie Oliver's Italian has opened in Dubai Festival City finally. The food was awesome. Had the chicken and it was so tender. Also tried a bit of the steak and that was also delicious. Will try the pasta next time.

Anyone else been yet?


----------

